# Überhohlung der Klassenguides



## 7Olorin7 (29. März 2007)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Klassenguides durchgelesen, um zu gucken welche Klasse ich als nächstes Spiele. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Guides noch auf dem Stand von vor TBC sind. Z.B. steht beim Schamane noch das nur tauren, trolle und okrs die spielen können. Aktuell ist es jedoch so das man auch als Blutelf oder Draenier einen Schamanen steuern kann


----------



## Anokhi (30. März 2007)

Geht etwas noch hohler als hohl?


----------



## Cilméron (30. März 2007)

hm.. und Rechtschreibfehler in der Signatur sind einfach nur peinlich..


----------



## Drakojin (30. März 2007)

Cilméron schrieb:


> hm.. und Rechtschreibfehler in der Signatur sind einfach nur peinlich..



Was nichts daran ändert, dass er Recht hat.
Man müsste die Klassenguides mal dringend überholen.

Wobei Blutelfen keine Schamanen spielen können - sprich irgend jemand mit Ahnung das machen sollte....


----------

